# Need a red, curly wig with straight bangs a la Phyllis Nefler f/ Troop Beverly Hills



## nomnom (Sep 27, 2010)

It's cookie time!

I've been wanting to dress as the fabulous Troop Beverly Hills leader Phyllis Nefler (played by Shelley Long) for years, but finding a wig similar to her hair is impossible! I have the costume all figured out but I've spent hours searching for the perfect wig online and in costume/Halloween stores. Her hair color is a bright but natural orangeish red. She also has curly hair with straight bangs. Most red wigs I find are dark burgundy, auburn or fake crayon red. The ones that are orangeish red aren't curly with straight bangs.

Does anyone know where I can find the perfect wig for my costume? Perhaps I may have overlooked a few wigs. 

Here are pictures of Phyllis Nefler and the wigs I have ordered (sorry for the links):

Phyllis Neffler: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troop_Beverly_Hillshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troop_Beverly_Hills

Front runner wig. It's crayon red but closest in style to Phyllis' hair. Looks great in the pic but it's a frizzy mess ("he permed me!") out of the package and makes my face look very chunky! Sadly, it's still the front runner: http://www.makebelievecostume.com/images_product/normal/Rubies/51170.jpg

Wig that I want to return. It's is closest in color to Phyllis' hair and it's really pretty in the picture. Out of the package, it's very static-y and the curls aren't really there anymore (the mannequin looks a lot like co star and musician Jenny Lewis, right?!): http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51B%2B0FKmeHL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG that is an awesome costume, i love that movie and now have the song stuck in my head. I'd suggest if you can find a curly wig the right length and color you could maybe see if you could have a hairstylist work on it. Most stylist start off working on wigs.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe this one? http://www.fantasycostume.net/costumewigs2.html and go to peg bundy. It's not nearly as curly as you want i don't think, but it's Really close to color and length. close to the bottom of the page


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.costumecraze.com/WIG853.html This one looks WAY better than the first post i did, and it looks like you might be able to adjust the bangs. It's curly almost the perfect color of red. Hope this helped


----------



## nomnom (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for both! I keep seeing this rockabilly wig and wonder if the bangs are adjustable. It's definitely the closest in color and curliness. It may be the one! I wish I had seen that one before I bought the first one I have listed. The curls are very similar and they are even made the same company (Rubie's Costumes)!


----------



## nomnom (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Dani21! I never thought about getting help from a stylist. I even have a friend in cosmetology school who probably worked on wigs in the beginning!


----------

